# être (un/le) + métier, profession, fonction, grade, etc. - sans ou avec article indéfini/défini ?



## srflower

je suis etudiante
je suis une etudiante

c'est la meme chose ou pas? tout est correct?

merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Je suis étudiant(e)", sans "un(e)" !
Avec, ce n'est pas utilisé


----------



## Sickduck

La première forme (je suis étudiant) est utilisée en réponse à la question: qu'est-ce que vous faites dans la vie? ou: quelle est votre occupation?

La seconde forme (je suis un étudiant) est généralement utilisée avec d'autres éléments d'information. Ex: je suis un étudiant étranger, ou: je suis un étudiant qui travaille à mi-temps.


----------



## Mitiam

Je me demande, s'il faudrait employer un article dans cette phrase: 
 - appelez-moi pour avoir des réponses par rapport au marché immobilier, car je suis un/ le spécialiste??
Je suppose que ce n'est pas vraiment nécessaire, on pourrait le dire sans article


----------



## Virtuose

je suis spécialiste (dans cette matière)! 

je suis un très bon spécialiste! (_avec un adjectif)_


----------



## Punky Zoé

S'il n'y a pas de complément à spécialiste (en quoi ?) je mettrais l'article indéfini "un", à moins que tu ne sois "le" (seul et unique) spécialiste .


----------



## Talibun

Bonsoir,

Je suis d'accord avec la remarque de Punky Zoé. Tu peux aussi écrire : "... car j'en suis un spécialiste."


----------



## phosphore

Bonjour,

Comment on dit: _je suis un étudiant en échange_ ou _je suis étudiant en échange_?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

_je suis un étudiant en échange_ 
_je suis étudiant en échange_


----------



## vincentLi

bonjour à tous!
j'ai une question sur l'article indéfini surtout pour une présentation.
Je sais qu'on n'emploie pas l'article indéfini si le sujet est un pronom personnel: Il est étudiant; elles sont vendeuses.
Mais, si le sujet est un nom propre, un prénom par exemple, est-ce qu'il faut utiliser l'article indéfini, comme dans le titre:
Pierre est chauffeur ou bien
Pierre est* un* chauffeur?

merci en avance!


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour

On emploie un article indéfini lorsque on ajoute un qualificatif (adjectif épithète ou proposition relative).
• Quel est le métier de Pierre ? Pierre est chauffeur de camion.
• Quel genre de chauffeur est Pierre ? Pierre est un chauffeur prudent et ponctuel.

Donc si la phrase s'arrête après chauffeur, seul "Pierre est chauffeur" est correct.


----------



## anasabidi

Bonjour tout le monde
Est ce qu'on dit "je suis ringards ou un ringards"" je ne suis pas ringards ou un ringard"  ?  entre l'adjectif et le nom, je sais comment vous choisissez? dans le cas ou on choisi le nom, on peut omettre l’article indéfini "un"  ?
je vous donne plus d'exemple pour bien me comprendre : "je suis patriote ou un patriote";"naif ou un naif"

Merci à vos toutes et tous !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

La plupart du temps, les deux se disent. Seul le dictionnaire dira si le nom existe. Et il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que lorsque l'adjectif et le substantif existent, seul l'un des deux est naturel. Il s'agit le plus souvent de l'adjectif, mais malheureusement, il n'y a pas de règle absolue…

_Je suis étudiant._
_Je suis *un* spécialiste._
_Je suis ringard._
_Je suis *un* patriote._
_Je suis naïf._


----------



## anasabidi

et dans le cas ou il y aurait une négation je dirais *je ne suis pas un patriote* .
ça parait un peu lourd


----------



## Micia93

comme dit plus haut, tu utilises l'article si tu ajoutes d'autres informations (adjectif, complément ...)
=>"je ne suis pas un patriote convaincu" par exemple

sinon, je dirais "je ne suis pas patriote" (c'est mon état d'esprit général)


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

La présence de l'article devant les professions me pose toujours de gros soucis.
Avec: Sujet+verbe+ profession, il ne faut pas employer d'article.

IL est médecin.
Il est professeur.

Dans la phrase qui fait l'objet de ce fil, il y a aussi l'adjectif français qui suit les deux professions exercées par Nicolas Sarkozy.

*Nicolas Sarkozy est un avocat et homme d'affaires français*

Est-ce pour cela qu'on ajoute l'article indéfini devant "avocat"?

Merci


----------



## xmarabout

Pas forcément, l'article n'est pas obligatoire ici. Par contre, dans les premiers cas un article nécessiterait un adjectif ou alors, c'est vraiment pour insister.


----------



## sanchez90

Et alors pourquoi on utilise l'article dans phrase concernant Nicolas Sarkozy?


----------



## xmarabout

On aurait pu s'en passer. Cependant il y a l'adjectif _français _à la fin de la liste.


----------



## sanchez90

Pardonnez-moi, mais lorsqu'il y a un adjectif, l'article devient obligatoire, n'est-ce pas?

Nicolas Sarkozy est avocat
Nicolas Sarkozy est un avocat français


----------



## Logospreference-1

Pour moi il suffit d'apporter une précision pour qu'on doive ajouter l'article indéfini : _untel est un avocat inscrit au barreau de Bordeaux, untel est un brillant avocat_. Si on parle d'une grande catégorie d'avocats il doit arriver qu'on se passe de l'article.


----------



## sanchez90

Par exemple:

Nicolas Hulot, né le 30 avril 1955 à Lille, est un journaliste et animateur de télévision français.

Même dans ce cas, je trouve un article entre la profession et le verbe être


----------



## Lacuzon

Logospreference-1 said:


> Pour moi il suffit d'apporter une précision pour qu'on doive ajouter l'article indéfini : _untel est un avocat inscrit au barreau de Bordeaux, untel est un brillant avocat_. Si on parle d'une grande catégorie d'avocats il doit arriver qu'on se passe de l'article.


Bonjour,

J'ai la même logique.


----------



## xmarabout

on aurait très bien pu dire _NS est avocat et homme politique français_, sans article


----------



## volo

Bonjour,

Vu que l’emploi de l’article indéfini devant un nom de métier nécessite une précision, la question est de savoir si « français » peut être vu comme une précision ou pas.
Dans le « _NS est un avocat brillant_ », l’adjectif apporte bien une précision supplémentaire sur l’avocat en question.
Dans le « _NS est un avocat qui sait écouter ses clients_ », c’en est une.
Mais s’il s’agissait simplement de caractériser l’identité de cette personne, quoique de nationalité française, on se passerait à mon sens de l’article ou l’on en mettrait un au choix.


----------



## shig

Dans une situation où on cherche à identifier quelqu'un d'inconnu, on dira plutôt "Je suis un étudiant" et non pas "Je suis étudiant", n'est-ce pas? Par exemple, vous restez à la faculté jusque tard dans la nuit. Un gardien du campus vous aperçoit et demande qui vous êtes. Quelle est la bonne réponse,  celle avec un article indéfini ou sans article? Je crois que c'est la première avec un article.

    Gardien  : Hé, vous! Qu'est-ce que vous faites là? Qui êtes-vous?
    Etudiant : Je suis {*étudiant/un étudiant}.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, on dira plutôt _Je suis étudiant_. Je ne mettrais l'article que pour préciser le type d'étudiant, p. ex.: _Je suis un étudiant studieux_.


----------



## shig

Merci beaucoup de votre réponse, Maître Capello. 
Une question supplémentaire: Dans une situation similaire où vous êtes le directeur d'une société qui reste jusque tard dans la nuit dans le bâtiment de la société et qu'un gardien de nuit vous aperçoit et demande qui vous êtes, comment répondrez-vous?

  (1)Gardien: Hé, vous! Qu'est-ce que vous faites là? Qui êtes-vous?
　   Directeur: Je suis {directeur/le directeur} de cette société.

J'aurais voulu savoir également: Que dira l'étudiant, dans une situation où un visteur vient au bureau où se trouvent deux personnes,un étudiant et son professeur, et que le visiteur s'addresse à l'étudiant tout en le prenant pour le professeur comme ci-dessous?

  (2)Visiteur: Bonjour, monsieur le professeur. Je m'appelle xxxx..
     Etudiant: Excusez-moi. Le professeur, c'est lui. Je suis｛étudiant/un étudiant}.

Grand merci d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le cas du directeur, on n'a pas le choix. Comme il s'agit de l'unique directeur, on emploie l'article défini : _Je suis *le* directeur_.

Dans votre second exemple, ce sera : _Le professeur, c'est lui. Moi je ne suis qu'étudiant._ (ou éventuellement : _Moi je suis étudiant_.)


----------



## shig

Merci de la réponse, Maître Capello.
Je pensais que dans un certain contexte, on pouvait employer "Je suis directeur de cette société", aussi bien que "Je suis le directeur de cette société". Dans la réplique suivante, l'attribut sans article "directeur" n'est-il pas acceptable?

  A: Quelle est ta situation actuelle dans cette société?
  B: Je suis {directeur/ le directeur} de cette société.


----------



## Maître Capello

S'il n'y a qu'un seul directeur : _Je suis *le* directeur_.
S'il y en a plusieurs : _Je suis directeur_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Non, on dira plutôt _Je suis étudiant_.


En réponse à la question _ Hé, vous! Qu'est-ce que vous faites là? *Qui êtes-vous ? *_
  "Je suis un étudiant." ne me gêne pas, personnellement.


----------



## shig

Merci de votre réponse intéressante, JCaudeK. C'est justement ce à quoi je m'attendais, mais la réalité paraît beaucoup plus délicate que je pensais.

Pour ce qui est du choix entre "directeur" et "le directeur" dans la position attribut, il n'y a qu'un seul président de la République française, mais dans un article de 2012 du Monde(Compte-rendu intégral du débat: nucléaire, institutions, politique étrangère (partie 5)), Sarkozy dit trois fois "Je suis président de la République":
   Depuis que je suis président de la République, nous sommes passés de 10,5 % ...
   Depuis que je suis président de la République, j'avais pris l'engagement ...
   Donc si je suis président de la République pour les 5 années qui viennent, ...

et Hollande de même:
   Pardon, mais je ne suis pas président de la République ...

Dans cet article, ils ne disent pas "Je suis le président". La règle est-elle différente, s'agissant de "directeur" ou de "président"?


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Bonjour,

Je pose une question tellement de base que j'ai honte de la poser.

- a) Je suis un homme. b) Je suis homme. (Aussi avec "tu", "il", etc.)
- b) Est-ce que tous les garagistes en France sont des hommes. b) Est-ce que tous les....sont hommes?

Et bien, dans ces exemples, a) ou b) - lequel est correct? Et, à l'égard du deuxième exemple, ne faudrait-il peut-être employer ni a) ni b), mais une autre manière de le  dire comme "Est-ce que tous les garagistes en France sont mâles/masculins"?

Je connais la règle générale. Par exemple "Je suis étudiant" ou "Il est avocat", etc. Pourtant, dire "Tous les X sont hommes"; ça sonne faux à mon oreille, et je suis enclin à dire, par exemple, "Tous les diacres en France sont des hommes." ou "...sont mâles". 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faut effectivement l'article indéfini dans ce cas :

_Je suis *un* homme.
Est-ce que tous les garagistes en France sont *des* hommes ?_

C'est avant tout pour les professions, les qualifications, etc. que l'on omet l'article.


----------



## idquod

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Vaut-il mieux dire "je suis étranger qui habite à Paris" ou "je suis un étranger qui habite à Paris"?

Merci,
idquod


----------



## Lexous

Bonsoir idquod,

La seule proposition correcte est la suivante : "Je suis un étranger qui habite à Paris".

Bien à toi,


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Salut, @idquod,

Puis que le substantif "étranger" est suivi d'une proposition relative qui le complète, on ne peut omettre l'article, défini ou indéfini.


----------



## tewlwolow

Néanmoins, dans la phrase _je suis étranger_, le dernière mot n'est pas le substantif, mais l'adjectif, n'est pas?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux interprétations sont possibles pour _Je suis étranger_ :

substantif comme dans _Je suis *F*rançais_ / _Je suis médecin_.
adjectif comme dans _Je suis *f*rançais_ / _Je suis ignorant_.

Mais avec un complément, cela ne peut être qu'un substantif :

_Je suis étranger qui habite à Paris._ 
_Je suis *un* étranger qui habite à Paris._


----------



## tewlwolow

Merci beaucoup!

Par souci d'exactitude: on peut bien dire _je suis étranger et/mais j'habite à Paris, _non? Avec l'adjectif?


----------



## Startinov

Pourquoi donc il est faut de dire :
" _Je suis *un *ingénieur_ en .."   et il faut plutôt dire :_  " Je suis ingénieur en .. "_


----------



## Jamais_delavie

En cas des métiers on omet généralement l'article.
Pas vrai?


----------



## Oddmania

Oui 


Startinov said:


> Pourquoi donc il est fau*x* de dire :
> " _Je suis *un *ingénieur_ en .."   et il faut plutôt dire :_  " Je suis ingénieur en .. "_


On peut utiliser un complément si ce dernier "complémente" l'adjectif (ou plutôt le _nom _utilisé comme adjectif).

_Je suis ingénieur 
Je suis ingénieur en bio-mécanique _

_Je suis français 
Je suis français d'outre-mer _ (pourquoi pas ?).​En omettant l'article, on décrit sa profession ou sa nationalité. En utilisant l'article, on décrit sa propre personne. C'est un peu plus emphatique, voire égocentrique.

Quoi qu'il en soit, on ne peut pas relier un adjectif (quel qu'il soit) et une proposition relative. C'est la même chose dans toutes les langues occidentales.

_Je suis jeune *qui *habite en France 
Je suis jeune *et *j'habite en France 
Je suis *un *jeune *qui *habite en France _​


----------



## tilt

tewlwolow said:


> Par souci d'exactitude: on peut bien dire _je suis étranger et/mais j'habite à Paris, _non? Avec l'adjectif?


Oui, parce qu'alors, la fin de la phrase n'est pas un complément de _étranger_.


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir si ces deux phrases sont justes: 
1) Je suis le président français.
2) Je suis président français.  

Je sais qu'on n'utilise pas d'article avec les profession ("Je suis président") mais avec un adjectif, est-ce que ça change? Merci d'avance!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux phrases sont a priori possibles, mais il faudrait un contexte vraiment très particulier pour justifier l'omission de l'article. En d'autres termes, c'est la première phrase qui est de loin la plus probable.

_Je suis *le* président français_.


----------



## Christine Zix

Bonjour tout le monde! 
Dans mon manuel de français je vois la phrase:

Vous êtes des étudiants.

Y a pas d'adjectif, y a pas de contexte, y a rien qui pourrais expliquer la présence de l'article indéfini.

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un ici qui a une idée?

Merci


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Selon le cas, on ne procède pas exactement à la même opération :

 Opération d’identification / de catégorisation =_* Qu'êtes-vous ?*_
> _Nous sommes des étudiants_ = nous appartenons à la catégorie des étudiants.

Opération attributive = _*Que faites-vous ?*_ (quel est votre métier / votre statut / votre position sociale > on attribue une qualité à quelqu'un.)
> _Nous sommes étudiants_ = nous avons la qualité d'étudiant.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui, j'ai lu la phrase suivante dans un livre : "Dans mon métier, je me suis toujours senti saltimbanque, et j'ai toujours voulu être un artisan".
Pourquoi est-ce que c'est "être un artisan" et non pas "être artisan" ? Est-ce que les deux seraient corrects ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir Yuechu,

Les deux sont grammaticalement corrects dans cet exemple : "être artisan"/"être un artisan".

L'utilisation de "un" renforce l'idée de vouloir être (un) artisan, et, peut-être la fierté d'en être (devenu) un.

Comparez à :"J'aurais voulu être un artiste" vs. "J'aurais voulu être artiste" (cf. la chanson dans Starmania).


----------



## atcheque

[…]
FR: être/devenir (un) esclave - article - grammaire
FR: être/devenir (un/une) + profession - article ? - grammaire


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

D'après l'information que j'ai lue dans ce fil, il faut écrire sans article : _Nous descendons et, en bougonnant qu'elle *n'est pas chauffeuse* de taxi, DDDDDe démarre sa voiture._

Pourtant, quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il fallait employer l'article indéfini dans ce cas :_ Nous descendons et, en bougonnant qu'elle n'est pas *une *chauffeuse de taxi, DDDD démarre sa voiture._

Quelle phrase est correcte ?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

les deux structures sont correctes.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je préfère pour ma part très nettement *omettre* l'article dans ce cas.

Au fait, qui vous a dit qu'il fallait employer l'article indéfini ? Était-ce un francophone ?


----------



## Michelvar

Il y a une légère nuance entre les deux phrase, à mon  oreille en tout cas : 

Je ne suis pas chauffeuse de taxi = ça n'est pas mon métier.
Je ne suis pas une chauffeuse de taxi = je ne suis pas comme ces femmes là.
Dans votre contexte, je pense donc aussi qu'il vaut mieux omettre l'article.


----------



## Nicomon

Et elles sont comment à ton avis, les chauffeuses de taxi ?   

Moi j'aurais dit par métonymie :    _Je ne suis pas ton taxi ! /  en bougonnant qu'elle n'est pas un taxi ..._

Sinon, partant de  : 
_tu me prends pour une chauffeuse de taxi  _(et peut-être sur l'influence de l'anglais équivalent :  *a *_cab/taxi driver_)_,_
l'ajout de l'article ne me choquerait pas dans le contexte d'Alessa.

Cela dit, je suis traductrice.   Je ne suis pas grammairienne.__


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Moi j'aurais dit par métonymie : _Je ne suis pas ton taxi ! / en bougonnant qu'elle n'est pas un taxi ..._


Dans le contexte donné, ce tour avec le possessif serait assez curieux pour moi, contrairement à _Je ne suis pas chauffeur de taxi_ qui est très naturel, en tout cas de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. Mais bon, on s'éloigne de la question de l'article…


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> _Je ne suis pas chauffeur de taxi_ qui est très naturel, en tout cas de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.


Oui, contrairement à _*chauffeuse* _de taxi. 

"chauffeuse de salle" ne me choquerait pas, mais _*chauffeuse* _de taxi. 
Je sais, il faut rester _politiquement correct_, mais quand même ...........


----------



## Michelvar

JClaudeK said:


> Je sais, il faut rester _politiquement correct_, mais quand même ...........


On commence bien à trouver des posts en écriture inclusive sur le forum...


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Mais bon, on s'éloigne de la question de l'article…


   J'ai quand même écrit « *un *_taxi  _» plus loin, en reprenant le contexte d'Alessa. 
J'aurais pu écrire  (plutôt que  _ton_) :  _Je ne suis pas *un* taxi_ au début aussi.

C'est simplement que dans ce contexte précis,  la métonymie me viendrait plus spontanément que : 
_Je ne suis pas (un) + titre.

Je ne suis pas chauffeur de taxi_ est naturel aussi de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.
Mais _*un* chauffeur_ ne me choquerait pas dans le contexte,  comme je l'ai déjà écrit.

Pour ce qui est de_ chauffeuse... _je signale en passant qu'Alessa vit au Québec où on féminise les titres depuis longtemps. Alors, tout dépend des lecteurs cibles de son récit. 


> Il faut toujours prêter une attention particulière lorsqu’on révise un manuscrit qui sera distribué tant au Québec qu’en France.
> Par exemple, prenons le terme *« chauffeur d’autobus »*.
> Au Québec, le féminin de chauffeur est *« chauffeuse »*. Tout simplement.
> En France, une *« chauffeuse »* c’est plutôt un fauteuil bas sans accoudoirs.*  Source *


* Voir aussi cette fiche du GDT*


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci beaucoup à tout le monde !



Maître Capello said:


> Au fait, qui vous a dit qu'il fallait employer l'article indéfini ? Était-ce un francophone ?



Non, le français n'est pas sa langue maternelle, mais, contrairement à moi, il l'a étudié à l'école. En tout cas, en ce qui concerne les articles, il se débrouille beaucoup mieux que moi.

Antidote confirme que _chauffeuse _existe bel et bien. Voici ce qu'il dit : _Plusieurs féminins en ‑eure, comme professeure et ingénieure, ont d’abord été proposés au Québec. Certains ont commencé à se répandre en Europe à côté des formes épicènes, notamment en Suisse._


----------



## gouro

Est ce qu'on peut dire aussi :
Je suis un directeur d'école 
Ou 
Je suis directeur d'école ?
Je suis un renard
Ou 
Je suis renard ( animal)?
Je suis un professeur d'université
Ou
Je suis professeur d'université ?
Sans article dans toutes ces phrases ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Micia93

comme dit plus haut : je suis _un_ directeur d'école _tolérant : _l'adjectif demande l'article, "je suis directeur d'école" répond à la question : "quel métier faites-vous?"(même raisonnement avec le professeur)
par contre, oublie "je suis renard", ça ne se dit pas du tout, il faut impérativement un article. A part si le nom de l'animal est employé comme adjectif : "mes copains disent que je suis blaireau" (nunuche). A ma connaissance, le mot "renard" n'est pas employé comme adjectif.


----------



## gouro

Merci pour votre réponse.
Donc, si je comprends bien, on ne peut pas dire :
Je suis un diplômé de droit privé ?
Il faut dire : je suis diplômé de droit privé ?
C'est cela, n'est ce pas ?
Merci par avance


----------



## Locape

Dans 'Je suis diplômé de droit privé', 'diplômé' est un adjectif, c'est l'expression la plus utilisée. 'Je suis un diplômé de droit privé' n'est pas incorrect, 'diplômé' est là un nom, on l'utilisera plutôt accompagné d'un adjectif (je suis un jeune/récent diplômé en droit privé/public').


----------



## gouro

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.
J'aimerais savoir maintenant si pour les animaux et les humains, on doit employer l'article .
Par exemple :
Je suis un loup
Je suis un pigeon....'
Je suis une jeune
Je suis une fille, un garçon.....
Merci par avance


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour Gouro,



Micia93 said:


> "je suis renard", ça ne se dit pas du tout, il faut impérativement un article.


Donc, ce serait _je suis un loup _et_ je suis un pigeon_.

Je suis un jeune (nom) et je suis jeune (adjectif).

Je suis fille de rage et je suis fille de marin. Je suis fille unique. Je pense que ce sont des expressions.

je suis une fille / je suis fille unique - article

[…]


----------



## gouro

Merci infiniment !
Donc, pour les noms, il y a forcément un article, c'est cela, n'est-ce pas ? Je suis désolé de vous poser trop de questions sur cette leçon qui me paraît incompréhensible
Merci par avance


----------



## Alessa Azure

gouro said:


> pour les noms, il y a forcément un article


Non, pas toujours, il y a des expressions comme _je suis fille unique_. Mais les francophones connaissent mieux ce sujet, sans doute !

Vous pouvez aussi chercher des expressions sur Google : par exemple, "je suis fille unique", avec guillemets.


----------



## gouro

🙏

Bonsoir !
Après la consultation de mon dictionnaire, j'ai su que le substantif et l'adjectif  de " amoureux " existent, donc je crois qu'on peut dire ces deux phrases :
1- Je suis un amoureux de la langue française.
2-Je suis amoureux de la langue française.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonsoir,

Je pense que oui, mais attendons les avis de francophones.


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, je confirme, on peut dire ces deux phrases.


----------



## Bezoard

On peut, oui, mais la première est nettement moins  courante et n'a pas tout à fait les mêmes connotations, comme expliqué plus haut.


----------



## SuzyKIM

Devant un nom attribut indiquant une _profession_, il n'y a normalement pas de déterminant.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi on met l'article dans cette phrase : Auguste Rodin est un sculpteur français du 19e siècle.

[…]


----------



## Bezoard

On ne met pas de déterminant quand la profession est la seule indication.
_Auguste Rodin était sculpteur._
mais dès qu'on précise, on revient au régime normal avec article :
_Auguste Rodin était un sculpteur français.
Auguste Rodin était le sculpteur le plus connu de Meudon._
[…]


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

Est-ce que " élève" suit la même règle que " étudiant" , c'est-à-dire qu'on doit dire " je suis élève " (sans article) comme on le fait avec " étudiant" ?
Bref, on dit Être un élève ou être élève ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Locape

Utilisé seul, on dira 'je suis un(e) élève', mais avec un complément, on peut le dire sans article, comme 'je suis élève au lycée Lavoisier'.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour, il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas si on doit mettre l'article ou pas.
Bourreau d'enfants. Loc. Nom. Dans le dictionnaire, c'est écrit comme ça : loc.nom. parfois c'est loc.adj. comme par exemple : sale comme une hutte.
Alors, ma question est de savoir si avec la locution nominale, on doit utiliser l'article, et l'on n'en met pas avec la locution adjective.
Exemples : Tu es UN bourreau d'enfants ou tu es bourreau d'enfants.

Tu es UN sale comme une hutte ou tu es sale comme une hutte.

Je ne sais pas si c'est bien clair pour vous, mais j'ai fait de mon mieux pour que cela soit clair.
D'avance merci


----------



## Bezoard

_Alors, ma question est de savoir si avec la locution nominale, on doit utiliser l'article_,  
_et l'on n'en met pas avec la locution adjective_. 
Donc effectivement : 
_Tu es UN bourreau d'enfants
tu es sale comme une hutte._


----------



## gouro

Merci, mais est-ce possible avec fieffé, qui est un adjectif ?
Tu es un fieffé menteur où tu es fieffé menteur?


----------



## Bezoard

_Tu es un fieffé menteur._
Ce qui compte, c'est le nom "menteur" dans le groupe "fieffé menteur".


----------

